# Chinese (Middle School and High School)



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

My friend and her family are moving to China come September. They're researching the best middle or primary school and high school to send their 9yr old son and 14 year old daughter. I'm not familiar with the school system or how it works and which are the top ranked middle and high school. Has anyone had any experience with their relocation and can suggest where to look ? They are also considering international schools in China but their first option is the traditional schools in China (the best ones) Thanks.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Which city?


----------



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

Beijing


----------

